# Photoshop help with this img



## wsgroves (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys. Any ideas how to get the chair out of this img? I am not a photoshop master but everything I try doesnt work out right.
Using CC if that matters. Thanks.



PS sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## iMagic (Jul 17, 2013)

I would just crop it out


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 17, 2013)

Try content-aware move tool. Lots oftutorials on YouTube. I am not thrilled about the background per se, so you could try to cut the child out and use place tool to put it on a different background?


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks! I will try both. I was messing with a tutorial for that earlier haha. I'll just have to find a suitable place to put him.


----------



## Jens (Jul 18, 2013)

cut out a piece of the top left wood planks and make it in to a new layer, free transform it, move it over the chair, take the opacity down, you'll have flip it(vert), rotate it and then skew it, till you get the different lines matched up. Once they match, add a layer mask and use the gradient tool to soften the edges, you can do the same with the white door frame, this one you might want to add some shadow with a dedicated curve layer as well. 

This was a VERY quick edit


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Jens. That looks real good, I had trouble getting the slants to match but i'll read through your instructions and try to follow them. I need to get a lot better with CC haha.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 18, 2013)

Apologies for the double posts, Clicking the edit button doesn't work for me for some reason.
Anyways, after a couple hours I give up...I cant even get the boards aligned right let alone move past that step.
I tried to cut him out of the pic as well to move but I cant get all the little hairs selected and it doesn't look right.

PS can be a royal pain if you don't know it that well.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

Jens said:


> cut out a piece of the top left wood planks and make it in to a new layer, free transform it, move it over the chair, take the opacity down, you'll have flip it(vert), rotate it and then skew it, till you get the different lines matched up. Once they match, add a layer mask and use the gradient tool to soften the edges, you can do the same with the white door frame, this one you might want to add some shadow with a dedicated curve layer as well.
> 
> This was a VERY quick edit



Awesome job, although it sounds like you're using 3 or 4 layers, and adjusting gradients. To me that would not be a "very quick edit"...but then I work slowly a lot of the time! 

I could have done something with just the clone stamp tool and no layers...although it probably would not turn out very good.

I would just tone down the background, maybe apply a blur and some vignette, and forget about trying to remove the chair. The background doesn't really serve the portrait very well anyway. There are a lot of things that can be done, obviously.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

Not my best work, did very little, only one layer using clone stamp and dodge tools, curves, saturation, added vignette. Notice I dodged the eyes, with shadow, midtone, and highlight...a bit too subtle but I only had a tiny jpeg to work with anyway.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 19, 2013)

The wall adds nothing to the image. It's not an interesting composition or background. So, I would just crop it around your son.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 19, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> The wall adds nothing to the image. It's not an interesting composition or background. So, I would just crop it around your son.



I disagree. The background isnt the subject. IMO it's a good thing the background is just a simple wall—because it stands back and lets the kid be the focus. Removing it removes the personal feel and would make it look like a stock/studio photo.


----------



## panicboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > The wall adds nothing to the image. It's not an interesting composition or background. So, I would just crop it around your son.
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not knowing how to do photoshop, and given time, I would have just removed the chair from the scene or changed the angle/perspective for a better background, if possible. Frequently that may not be an option, though.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the wall and would leave it. The door handle is a little prominent, and I'd be curious if it looked better without it.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I just did a 3 minute screen capture of my PS5 work flow, it really is incredibly simple. Here it is for anybody interested. The resultant image is below.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w4umssfur97r1iz/Screen%20Recording.mov



Nice. Some one didn't like the doorknob so I took your image and cropped out the doorknob.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry, it seems my PS skills are far better than my Dropbox and Quicktime skills 

Anyway MkII.

I just did a 3 minute screen capture of my PS5 work flow, it really is incredibly simple. Here it is for anybody interested. The resultant image is below.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kff76vt2y28ayxx/Screen%20Recording.mp4


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies all. I'll have a look at your steps private thanks much. As for the backround, I was just following him around shooting and I just happened to like that look he gave me in that particular shot haha.


----------



## PureShot (Jul 20, 2013)

Jus for fun i play with the background


----------



## Skulker (Jul 20, 2013)

PureShot said:


> Jus for fun i play with the background



This is what I would do. Maybe crop a bit tighter.

But I would also enhance the skin tones and lighten the eyes and reduce the brightness of the background.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

PureShot said:


> Jus for fun i play with the background



Very nice! Which tool?


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> I like the wall and would leave it. The door handle is a little prominent, and I'd be curious if it looked better without it.



My version above has the door handle cloned out...


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks nice Pure! What tool did you use to make the backround like that.


----------



## PureShot (Jul 21, 2013)

I have utilised photoshop, i think in english is blur you find it in filter is very simple to make
if you want see how i have proceed i can make a little vidéo.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Sorry, it seems my PS skills are far better than my Dropbox and Quicktime skills
> 
> Anyway MkII.
> 
> ...



Wow...you make it look easy!!


Wish you could have narrated that...I'm trying to learn and would be a great help!!

Anyway, thanks for posting!!

C


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info pure, I'll have a look at it.
And yes, he did make it look easy lol.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 21, 2013)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it seems my PS skills are far better than my Dropbox and Quicktime skills
> ...



Please forgive the appalling quality, I don't do video for a very good reason 

I redid the video with a commentary after realising how limited the value it has without one. Here is the new link

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pa9a0f7qdrgcko0/Screen%20Recording%202.mp4


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks private for taking the time to do this. Yet another example of why this forum rocks!!! 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > I like the wall and would leave it. The door handle is a little prominent, and I'd be curious if it looked better without it.
> ...



Yes - just noticed that. Great minds think alike!


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 21, 2013)

How about this one. I cant get it lighter around the right eye though. Not sure how. Cant get the skin color exactly as I want it either. 
What are your thoughts on this one.
Attached a bigger file this time.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 21, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> How about this one. I cant get it lighter around the right eye though. Not sure how. Cant get the skin color exactly as I want it either.
> What are your thoughts on this one.
> Attached a bigger file this time.



I like this one, and the tighter crop draws attention to the eyes


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> wsgroves said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one. I cant get it lighter around the right eye though. Not sure how. Cant get the skin color exactly as I want it either.
> ...



+1...very nice portrait


----------

